# 13 Polaris Brutus HD



## JWBlades (Feb 1, 2016)

I've been looking to start a small plowing business. I've been looking around at some UTVs (preferably diesel) and found a 2013 Polaris brutus for $9900. It is new, with less than 10 hrs. Is this a great price and can anyone comment on the reliability and overall satisfaction with the '13 brutus? I would get a snow blade and spreader for the utv and start with small jobs. Thanks!


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

If you have one or two it would be fine but I would be careful. Its not biult for commercial use. I bought a 13 when they first came out and had nothing but problems with it. Did a decent job for me just had alot of brake downs.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Purchased one this season. Its used at a hospital with a few thousand ln ft of walk and does a few of the extremely tight parking spaces. Has the small vbox installed and has been working out good so far.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

brianbrich1;2113150 said:


> Purchased one this season. Its used at a hospital with a few thousand ln ft of walk and does a few of the extremely tight parking spaces. Has the small vbox installed and has been working out good so far.


After a season of use my biggest complaint would be that even adding additives to the diesel in marginal temps it would act as if it was gelling. Put it in heated maintenance bay for 10 minutes would run fine for 45 then repeat.


----------

